# Overcrowded, unruly or OH YEAH!



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

This is my first attempt at a planted tank and it looks nothing like my inspiration. It's supposed to be a forest with a creek running through it.

I like the tank but after looking at others online, it looks overcrowded, unmanicured and unruly.

Would you change anything and if so, what?


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it really. It's a little too tame for me. I go for the green jungle look in my 125. The only person who has to like it is you and the fishes.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I really hate tanks with fake creeks, paths and rivers. IMO, they never seem to look convincing and more often than not, look ridiculous. The plants on the other hand look awesome. I would just fill in the creek with substrate and add more plants.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

When was the last time you saw a forest that was all prim and proper and tidy? I also tend to go for the jungle look in my tanks, and never really liked the false creek look in a planted tank. 

I would probably just fill in that hole that lets you see the back of the tank, and let the groundcover take over.


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the look...maybe the problem is more down to proportions of the leaves that make it look off.but the growth you have looks fantastic


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I like it, everyone has their own preference. If you like it, all it matters. I bet you, the one says he hates the look, you wouldn't like his tank because it's opposite from what you envision. I know I will not like his scape, because I like a creek path look.


----------



## Chrysoptera (Aug 25, 2014)

I like it too, and I like the stream. I think it will look even better when the back fills in a little more. Really nice. Oh yeah! :fish:


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm a fan, I wouldn't change it. With some more growth near the streams edges I think it will look really nice.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

I like it also. Though I might move the floating messy part in the top right?


----------



## ashokjr (Aug 4, 2014)

Kntry said:


> This is my first attempt at a planted tank and it looks nothing like my inspiration. It's supposed to be a forest with a creek running through it.
> 
> I like the tank but after looking at others online, it looks overcrowded, unmanicured and unruly.
> 
> Would you change anything and if so, what?


If at all possible, change the mid level plants. you have amazing growth and the plant in the middle takes the focus away and kinda overrides the background plants. May be a slow growing plant in the middle and move the current one little back?

the moss thing on the right could be a little lower than on the water surface. Apart from that, the tank looks great.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies.

This is my first attempt at a planted tank. I wanted a creek and was going to use blue and gray gravel for the water but everyone said it wouldn't look right, use sand. So now it really looks more like a path than a creek.

The messy Moss on the right is the "leaves" on the tree. It was very compact and pretty but my BML light quit working after 3 days so I had no light for almost 2 weeks. When I finally got a replacement, this is what the Moss looked like. I'm working on getting it compact and neat again but I really don't know what I'm doing so it's a hit and miss thing!

The big Bronze Crypt is my main concern, too. I want to move to the back and will probably try that tomorrow. I just don't want to disturb the entire substrate since I'm sure it has a substantial root system. 

I have a plant, can't remember the name, that is planted along the stream to separate it from the "land" but it hasn't filled in yet.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I moved some plants around today. The big Crypt actually came up very easily with a little gentle tugging. 

What do ya'll think? 

I like being able to see my driftwood trees.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Everything looks great except the big crypt in the middle.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, it does look out of place. I'll have to move it further back.

Thanks!


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

agree with axelrodi, besides that.... great job!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I also hate the fake creek look but your plants look awesome! I really like how filled in this tank is - thsoe crypts are huge. My 29G is prettymuch a green jungle at this point so yours is not unruly by my standards lol

Good mix of colors but I agree that you should move that huge crypt (it will get mad at you and a lot will die for awhile when you move a crypt FYI) and get rid of that weird floating part that looks out of place in the top corner.

At the end of the day if you enjoy it then that is what matters. I personally have a problem where I am literally never satisfied with my tanks no matter what anyone else says...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I like it. Your stream looks especially real because it is not all the same width. The sides vary, just like a real stream. The banks are high, too. I think it will look even nicer when the ground cover fills in, as long as you keep it trimmed out of the stream, so you can still see it. 


To get the moss 'leaves' back under control you could trim some of it, just like giving it a crew cut, or you could wrap it with thread (polyester or cotton sewing thread) to tighten it down on the branches. Of course, you could do both. A bit of a trim, followed by tying it down. 
Polyester does not rot, but if it ever comes loose it is a danger to the fish. 
Cotton rots, and if it ever comes loose it will probably be so rotten it just falls apart. Not a problem. 
If there are just a couple of loose ends then super glue (gel formula) works well.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and hints.

Klibs, thanks for telling me about the Crypts getting mad. I didn't know that and I would be freaking out if they started dying. They may be extra mad because when I pulled them up, I cut their roots back to about 3" so I could get them in the substrate.

That weird looking plastic thing is a breeder. It's holding Guppy babies until they're big enough to go into the tank. It is ugly. LOL


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kntry said:


> That weird looking plastic thing is a breeder. It's holding Guppy babies until they're big enough to go into the tank. It is ugly. LOL


What other fish are in the tank besides the guppy fry? I have roughly 50 guppy fry along with 8 adults and have never separated the two.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I have Neons, SAE, Guppies, Head and Tail lights, Cloud Minnows, Threadfins and Ottos.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I moved the plant to the back and tried to corral the Moss on the right tree.

Thanks for the suggestions. I think it looks much less unruly!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

that is MUCH better! you have a more open feel to the tank now and a better balance.
but cut/trim back/down the moss on the tree to the right a little more. 

you are right though this does not have the feel of the "inspiration" tank you were trying to recreate. Someone mentioned proportions and I think that is were you lost that look you wanted, many of the plants are way to large leaved to create the illusion needed to make the branches seem to be big trees. The "river" you finally got right! weather it is seen as a path or a river that is all up to interpetation but it captured the right feel, good job on that! 

now having said all that I need to add that I LOVE what you have created, the critique I made above is mostly about what I know you were trying to make and why or how it missed the mark..... the plant-tree proportion is off. To look more like your inspiration tank you need to remove all the large leaved and tall background plants, this will help make the branches look like trees.
but it is wonderful as it is


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I went back and looked at the original tank and it's really not even close. But I like the way this one turned out so for right now, I'm not going to change it. I do need to figure out what to do with the "leaves" on the tree top. 

I might get tired of it later on and remove the big plants and move things around again. That's the fun of this hobby, huh!


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I really don't think whether or not it looks like you're inspiration for it is relevant or not--it's a beautiful tank and not at all overgrown. I am hoping for my tank to become overgrown and unruly because I like the look of it but your tank looks orderly and well-planned out to me.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I like the tank and plant growth is always better than fighting algae.
I might however be concerned with the crypt you moved next to the sword plant out of fear that the Sword plant may hog most of the nutrients that may be in the soil.
Have seen this happen in my own tank when I moved much faster growing swords or vals and placed them next to slower growing crypts.
Maybe a root tab under each would be something to consider.
I'm a fan of Osmocote root tabs for their macro nutrient content over the largely iron content of many other commercial root tabs.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments!

I use Osmocote tabs. I only use the EI dosing once a week and have the CO2 set pretty low. The tester fluid rarely gets to light blue but the plants are growing like crazy so I'm not messing with what ain't broke!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the creek would look more creek like if it had a few little pebbles scattered in it.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

hey KNRTY. I found this tank with a river/creek illusion I thought was interesting. the judge didn't like it but the mirror reflection does make it look more like water than just using sand.

anyway thought you'd enjoy seeing this.....
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show56.html


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Meg, that is really nice. I love the rocks along the river. I wish I knew how they got the tree moss to look like that.


----------



## Shidohari (Nov 6, 2008)

The tank looks really nice great job with the design. The plants will fill in nicely.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Paint the background black to put more emphasis on the plants. It will make them pop.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't been back to my thread to see your response.

That's a good idea but would be really hard to do. The tank is against a wall and I'd have to scrape off what's already there.

I spray painted the back with 2 different blue paints trying to make it look like a sky with clouds.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

The tank is awesome. Don't touch it lol.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

I think the tank looks great but for me half the fun of having a tank is constantly changing the scape. I can't go two weeks without changing something.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I know, huh? 

My hubby keeps asking me why I'm fooling with the tank, AGAIN? I keep telling him it's an ongoing project. LOL

Moving things around is part of the fun.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I think your layout looks great! Will grow in nicely, I think.

David


----------

